# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Wine >  Wine in Ubuntu 10.04 i386

## masaharustin

I decided to try out 10.04 today, previously I had been using 9.10. I downloaded the i386 version of 10.04, I had been using the i386 version  of 9.10. Wine ran well in 9.10 i386, but in the software center of Ubuntu 10.04 it is written that Wine is not compatible with my type of computer. Why is this?

----------


## kenweill

> I decided to try out 10.04 today, previously I had been using 9.10. I downloaded the i386 version of 10.04, I had been using the i386 version  of 9.10. Wine ran well in 9.10 i386, but in the software center of Ubuntu 10.04 it is written that Wine is not compatible with my type of computer. Why is this?


add "ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa" to your software sources, do "sudo apt-get update", then install wine... "sudo apt-get install wine"

----------


## masaharustin

Fixed the problem
In terminal: 




> Sudo apt-get update


thats all.  :Very Happy:

----------


## scradock

> I decided to try out 10.04 today, previously I had been using 9.10. I downloaded the i386 version of 10.04, I had been using the i386 version  of 9.10. Wine ran well in 9.10 i386, but in the software center of Ubuntu 10.04 it is written that Wine is not compatible with my type of computer. Why is this?


We might be better able to help if you tell us what computer you are using - CPU type, RAM, video card/driver.....

I have been using Wine in 10.04 since January......

----------


## deuson

i update my ubuntu from 9.10 to 10.04 lts, my wine also could't work after my update, so i uninstall my old wine and install the wine-12. It work well.

----------


## dkd903

You could also try the Wine 1.2 RC, has some very good integration features, try here: http://digitizor.com/2010/07/03/how-...04-lucid-lynx/

----------


## ghinix

> add "ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa" to your software sources, do "sudo apt-get update", then install wine... "sudo apt-get install wine"


My Wine installation on Ubuntu 10.04 automatically installed Wine 1.2

Is this the recommended version?

Thank you

----------


## bruno martinho

Hi, can someone help me?i have installed ubuntu 10.04 for i386 platforms, and to install wine i went looking for wine 1.2 for i386, but i cant run the program i want...the message is this: "the program btnext has encounters a serious problem and needs to close. this can be caused by a problem in the program or a deficiency in wine". i also tried to meaku sudo apt-get update and i received this message : "               Hit http://security.ubuntu.com lucid-security Release.gpg
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-security/main Translation-en_US
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-security/restricted Translation-en_US
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-security/universe Translation-en_US
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-security/multiverse Translation-en_US
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com lucid-security Release                          
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com lucid-security/main Packages                    
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com lucid-security/restricted Packages
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com lucid-security/main Sources 
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com lucid-security/restricted Sources               
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com lucid-security/universe Packages                
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com lucid-security/universe Sources                 
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com lucid-security/multiverse Packages              
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com lucid-security/multiverse Sources               
Err http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com lucid Release.gpg                             
  Could not connect to pt.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (193.136.212.166). - connect (110: Connection timed out)
Err http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main Translation-en_US
  Unable to connect to pt.archive.ubuntu.com:http:
Err http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/restricted Translation-en_US
  Unable to connect to pt.archive.ubuntu.com:http:
Err http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/universe Translation-en_US
  Unable to connect to pt.archive.ubuntu.com:http:
Err http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/multiverse Translation-en_US
  Unable to connect to pt.archive.ubuntu.com:http:
Err http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates Release.gpg 
  Unable to connect to pt.archive.ubuntu.com:http:
Err http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-updates/main Translation-en_US
  Unable to connect to pt.archive.ubuntu.com:http:
Err http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-updates/restricted Translation-en_US
  Unable to connect to pt.archive.ubuntu.com:http:
Err http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-updates/universe Translation-en_US
  Unable to connect to pt.archive.ubuntu.com:http:
Err http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-updates/multiverse Translation-en_US
  Unable to connect to pt.archive.ubuntu.com:http:
Ign http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com lucid Release             
Ign http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates Release
Ign http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com lucid/main Packages
Ign http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com lucid/restricted Packages
Ign http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com lucid/main Sources
Ign http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com lucid/restricted Sources
Ign http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com lucid/universe Packages
Ign http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com lucid/universe Sources
Ign http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com lucid/multiverse Packages
Ign http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com lucid/multiverse Sources
Ign http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates/main Packages
Ign http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates/restricted Packages
Ign http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates/main Sources
Ign http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates/restricted Sources
Ign http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates/universe Packages
Ign http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates/universe Sources
Ign http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates/multiverse Packages
Ign http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates/multiverse Sources
Ign http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com lucid/main Packages
Ign http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com lucid/restricted Packages
Ign http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com lucid/main Sources
Ign http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com lucid/restricted Sources
Ign http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com lucid/universe Packages
Ign http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com lucid/universe Sources
Ign http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com lucid/multiverse Packages
Ign http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com lucid/multiverse Sources
Ign http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates/main Packages
Ign http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates/restricted Packages
Ign http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates/main Sources
Ign http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates/restricted Sources
Ign http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates/universe Packages
Ign http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates/universe Sources
Ign http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates/multiverse Packages
Ign http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates/multiverse Sources
Err http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com lucid/main Packages
  Unable to connect to pt.archive.ubuntu.com:http:
Err http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com lucid/restricted Packages
  Unable to connect to pt.archive.ubuntu.com:http:
Err http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com lucid/main Sources
  Unable to connect to pt.archive.ubuntu.com:http:
Err http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com lucid/restricted Sources
  Unable to connect to pt.archive.ubuntu.com:http:
Err http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com lucid/universe Packages
  Unable to connect to pt.archive.ubuntu.com:http:
Err http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com lucid/universe Sources
  Unable to connect to pt.archive.ubuntu.com:http:
Err http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com lucid/multiverse Packages
  Unable to connect to pt.archive.ubuntu.com:http:
Err http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com lucid/multiverse Sources
  Unable to connect to pt.archive.ubuntu.com:http:
Err http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates/main Packages
  Unable to connect to pt.archive.ubuntu.com:http:
Err http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates/restricted Packages
  Unable to connect to pt.archive.ubuntu.com:http:
Err http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates/main Sources
  Unable to connect to pt.archive.ubuntu.com:http:
Err http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates/restricted Sources
  Unable to connect to pt.archive.ubuntu.com:http:
Err http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates/universe Packages
  Unable to connect to pt.archive.ubuntu.com:http:
Err http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates/universe Sources
  Unable to connect to pt.archive.ubuntu.com:http:
Err http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates/multiverse Packages
  Unable to connect to pt.archive.ubuntu.com:http:
Err http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates/multiverse Sources
  Unable to connect to pt.archive.ubuntu.com:http:
W: Failed to fetch http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/...id/Release.gpg  Could not connect to pt.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (193.136.212.166). - connect (110: Connection timed out)

W: Failed to fetch http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/...tion-en_US.bz2  Unable to connect to pt.archive.ubuntu.com:http:

W: Failed to fetch http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/...tion-en_US.bz2  Unable to connect to pt.archive.ubuntu.com:http:

W: Failed to fetch http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/...tion-en_US.bz2  Unable to connect to pt.archive.ubuntu.com:http:

W: Failed to fetch http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/...tion-en_US.bz2  Unable to connect to pt.archive.ubuntu.com:http:

W: Failed to fetch http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/...es/Release.gpg  Unable to connect to pt.archive.ubuntu.com:http:

W: Failed to fetch http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/...tion-en_US.bz2  Unable to connect to pt.archive.ubuntu.com:http:

W: Failed to fetch http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/...tion-en_US.bz2  Unable to connect to pt.archive.ubuntu.com:http:

W: Failed to fetch http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/...tion-en_US.bz2  Unable to connect to pt.archive.ubuntu.com:http:

W: Failed to fetch http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/...tion-en_US.bz2  Unable to connect to pt.archive.ubuntu.com:http:

W: Failed to fetch http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/...86/Packages.gz  Unable to connect to pt.archive.ubuntu.com:http:

W: Failed to fetch http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/...86/Packages.gz  Unable to connect to pt.archive.ubuntu.com:http:

W: Failed to fetch http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/...rce/Sources.gz  Unable to connect to pt.archive.ubuntu.com:http:

W: Failed to fetch http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/...rce/Sources.gz  Unable to connect to pt.archive.ubuntu.com:http:

W: Failed to fetch http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/...86/Packages.gz  Unable to connect to pt.archive.ubuntu.com:http:

W: Failed to fetch http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/...rce/Sources.gz  Unable to connect to pt.archive.ubuntu.com:http:

W: Failed to fetch http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/...86/Packages.gz  Unable to connect to pt.archive.ubuntu.com:http:

W: Failed to fetch http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/...rce/Sources.gz  Unable to connect to pt.archive.ubuntu.com:http:

W: Failed to fetch http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/...86/Packages.gz  Unable to connect to pt.archive.ubuntu.com:http:

W: Failed to fetch http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/...86/Packages.gz  Unable to connect to pt.archive.ubuntu.com:http:

W: Failed to fetch http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/...rce/Sources.gz  Unable to connect to pt.archive.ubuntu.com:http:

W: Failed to fetch http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/...rce/Sources.gz  Unable to connect to pt.archive.ubuntu.com:http:

W: Failed to fetch http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/...86/Packages.gz  Unable to connect to pt.archive.ubuntu.com:http:

W: Failed to fetch http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/...rce/Sources.gz  Unable to connect to pt.archive.ubuntu.com:http:

W: Failed to fetch http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/...86/Packages.gz  Unable to connect to pt.archive.ubuntu.com:http:

W: Failed to fetch http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/...rce/Sources.gz  Unable to connect to pt.archive.ubuntu.com:http:

E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.


Do i need tu update wine?if so, how can i updated him?

p.s.: sorry for the long message[IMG]file:///home/bruno/Desktop/Screenshot.png[/IMG]

----------


## bruno martinho

can anyone help me?i have hit Ctrl+Alt+F1 to enter console mode,but i cant get out of it...can anyone tell me how to get back to graphic mode?hitting Ctrl+Alt+F7 nothing happens.....tks

----------


## dino99

open synaptic and change the server to "main" then update

----------


## mbahlukman

> add "ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa" to your software sources, do "sudo apt-get update", then install wine... "sudo apt-get install wine"


YES  !!
i got it
thank You

----------

